

Peninsula/South Bay Hacker Dinner Saturday (Dec 12) ? - joshu

Anyone up for a hacker dinner? Any thoughts on where?
======
aditya
Might just make more sense to club with: <http://www.meetup.com/Hackers-and-
Founders/> ?

